# Engine Remapping



## Rabbiteer (Dec 25, 2008)

Any one got views. 
My van is built on a 3.0L LWB Ducato, because Fiat couldnt/wouldnt supply any other engine in the latter part of last year. At least we have had no hint of judder. 
When fully loaded, probably overloaded as we had a full load of water when we started at the bottom, we went up Rosedale Chimney Bank. If you havent been there it is 1in3. The van purred up in 2nd gear with almost no throttle. It has power to spare and some. But we are limited to 3,500Kg 
We usually get about 28mpg - rather less on that trip as we serching out mountain biking sites which all involved small roads and steep hills - and tea rooms. 
A helpful mechanic friend has sugested we get the engine remapped for economy, but he only works with cars? 
I can only find sites extolling the virtues of their own work.


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

i think that 28 mpg on a full van with 3.0 engine ain't to bad, iv'e got a 2.7 remaped and get 24 mpg .dennis


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

Tag

Watching this post because i have read so many ads giving the vitues of remapping - and I'm interested in the horror stories too before I step into that world


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

Tezmcd said:


> Tag
> 
> Watching this post because i have read so many ads giving the vitues of remapping - and I'm interested in the horror stories too before I step into that world


wot horror stories have you heard, iv;e only heard good reports.dennis


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

not heard any horror stories - and that is what worries me

INSERT chip here = more MPG more HP more DRIVING PLEASURE - sounds too good to be true - and if somethoing sounds too good to be true it usually is.

If things were as simple as this wouldnt the manufacturers put them in there in the first place???

Am very interested to hear experiences either way (good or bad) so I know what i might be getting into


----------



## DiscoDave (Aug 25, 2008)

Tezmcd said:


> If things were as simple as this wouldnt the manufacturers put them in there in the first place???


in some, but not all cases, this is exactly what they do, for example the vw transporter t4, in the uk had two versions of the 2.5tdi, one with 88bhp, one with 102bhp, the later having an intercooler, in the rest of europe a 150bhp model was available, same engine slightly different ancillaries and a different map.

i've played abit with these and it is quite obtainable to remap the 102 van to around 135, or with a few changes to the fuel system 165, larger intercooler and i believe 200 is possible.

on my own t4, i changed the injector nozzles out for a slightly different spray pattern and remapped to a very clean 150HP, no smoke, no clouds. power was smooth and plentiful and as an added bonus i was getting up to 38MPG fully loaded instead of the 33ish i was getting before.

in the coming months i'll be looking for similar info on the fiat 2.3jtd...


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

*remapping*



Tezmcd said:


> not heard any horror stories - and that is what worries me
> 
> INSERT chip here = more MPG more HP more DRIVING PLEASURE - sounds too good to be true - and if somethoing sounds too good to be true it usually is.
> 
> ...


Suggest you do a search on the site for 'remapping' and have a good read. My advice is get someone reputable and/or reccomended. My 2.8hdi is so much better to drive and having spare power when needed gives added confidence to overtake the heavies.

Graham


----------



## camperman101 (Oct 8, 2006)

hi 

we have a burstner elegance 820i with a 3Lt engine we recently had a remap done at pickering show by Rob Leafe who does the WOW tuning remap

we have been really pleased with results - last year toured france and returned 22mph at average speed of 60 mph
this year after remap toured france and spain returned 24.5 average speed 60 mph
might not sound a lot but results excellant - very little gear changing , cruised along fantastic up hills on an absolutely fully loaded van inlcuding scooter on back this year ( didnt take last year )
all told v. pleased 

Rob was great to deal with - really knowledable ,genuine guy 

happy to provide details 
Chris


----------

